# Kiss my Glock!



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

For all you Glock lovers out there. The Motor City Madman... :smt033


----------



## HotRod9mm (Jan 11, 2007)

It was much better live. :mrgreen:


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

:smt023


----------



## RUGER45 (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm not a Nugent fan, but still cool message.:smt023 KISS MY H&K!:smt023


----------



## PP914 (Jan 7, 2007)

Right on. Tell it like it is brother.


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't like Ted Nugent that much either, but that is awesome!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Uncle Ted...*

:smt1099 Uncle Ted is the man. I seen him on a show with one of them PETA wennies. He ripped her a new hindend by just useing common sence.:smt023 :smt033


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I like Ted. I liked his book too.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Ted is the only rock star that I know of that loves guns. He's good in my book!


----------



## Ole Cypress (Mar 12, 2007)

*The Nugemeister is 1 crazy S.O.B.

you gotta love him!!

ole*


----------

